# First egg!!



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah, we got our first egg this morning from one of our three chickens. Not sure which one tho. Well excited!!















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats !! Are all 3 hens ? Any chance it's fertilized ? 


Current flock: 111


----------



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah all 3 are hens, so no chicks for us


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations, the first egg is always the best.


----------



## kelixander (Apr 22, 2014)

I've had 3 eggs today, I'm sure 2 of them are from the same chicken tho. Is that possible?


----------

